# This will make your blood boil



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't leave your loaded, chambered, unholstered in a public lobby. That is dumb. 

****post changed to accommodate our resident gun experts***


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What sort of business? It's their business practices, and though very foolish, it is their business... why should that make your blood boil?


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Are you in fl? I don't get over that way much, but I know there is no open carry law there. Is he the business owner? I know maybe these questions might seem stupid. Just more for my own curiosity than anything, but yeah his carelessness about leaving it laying around like that is troubling


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JohnB, You mean to tell me that leaving a loaded, chambered, unholstered pistol on a table in a public lobby is something that I should be ok with?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If it's a business and he let it laying around fer any Tom/Dick/Harry to take it, STUPID...but as fer a place of business and it's his place, open/concealed---don't matter. 

John it probably made his "blood boil" I would assume there were probably children in the business too...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

bhudson said:


> Are you in fl? I don't get over that way much, but I know there is no open carry law there. Is he the business owner? I know maybe these questions might seem stupid. Just more for my own curiosity than anything, but yeah his carelessness about leaving it laying around like that is troubling


He is an employee, not a business owner.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Then if he is allowed to carry it in there and the business owner is cool with it then that part is ok, but leaving it laying around is stupid as hell


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> JohnB, You mean to tell me that leaving a loaded, chambered, unholstered pistol on a table in a public lobby is something that I should be ok with?


Your blood boiling story is very vague... again, their business, not yours. 

Do I think it's smart? Of course not... did he do anything illegal? No.

And by the way, it may be a "public" lobby in your eyes, but by your vague description, it seems very much like a privately owned business.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a much more simple solution to this... if you know the bossman, tell him his employee is a careless jackass who leaves his pistol laying around in front of God and everyone. You'll probably get better results.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

bhudson said:


> Then if he is allowed to carry it in there and the business owner is cool with it then that part is ok, but leaving it laying around is stupid as hell


This is my point. In my opinion, if you don't have the brains to know you shouldn't leave a loaded weapon unattended on a table, then you don't deserve to carry a concealed weapon.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

jspooney said:


> This is my point. In my opinion, if you don't have the brains to know you shouldn't leave a loaded weapon unattended on a table, then you don't deserve to carry a concealed weapon.


Agreed 100%


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Your blood boiling story is very vague... again, their business, not yours.
> 
> Do I think it's smart? Of course not... did he do anything illegal? No.
> 
> And by the way, it may be a "public" lobby in your eyes, but by your vague description, it seems very much like a privately owned business.


None of this matters. Gun safety is gun safety, regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Then go tell his boss instead of whining on a fishing forum. Lord have mercy.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

John B. said:


> Then go tell his boss instead of whining on a fishing forum. Lord have mercy.


He can't. He'll get shot


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

bhudson said:


> He can't. He'll get shot


No, his boss will know in the morning.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd hate to be the criminal that decided that "the" place of business we are talking about was his target revenue maker for the day. 
I doubt he'd make the same mistake again.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I only have one question?

Is he still your friend?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If it were my friend, which the story implied, the gentleman in subject was yours? Why not hash this out with him?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Mommy, Daddy, Brother, guess what sister did!!!!!!!!!!!
For heavens sake, you asked I'm to put it away, did he? why tell on him if he fixed the problem? chances are that he thought about it and too care of the issue.... 

but tell his boss on him. Hope your "friend" doesn't "need" his job..... Thanks buddy.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

John B. said:


> did he do anything illegal? No.


Without knowing the exact circumstances it is hard to say but the relevant statute is below. Copied from http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ng=&URL=0700-0799/0790/Sections/0790.174.html


_790.174 Safe storage of firearms required.—(1) A person who stores or leaves, on a premise under his or her control, a loaded firearm, as defined in s. 790.001, and who *knows or reasonably should know that a minor is likely to gain access to the firearm without the lawful permission of the minor’s parent or the person having charge of the minor, *or without the supervision required by law, shall keep the firearm in a securely locked box or container or in a location which a reasonable person would believe to be secure or shall secure it with a trigger lock, except when the person is carrying the firearm on his or her body or within such close proximity thereto that he or she can retrieve and use it as easily and quickly as if he or she carried it on his or her body.
(2) It is a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083, if a person violates subsection (1) by failing to store or leave a firearm in the required manner and as a result thereof a minor gains access to the firearm, without the lawful permission of the minor’s parent or the person having charge of the minor, and possesses or exhibits it, without the supervision required by lawa) In a public place; or
(b) In a rude, careless, angry, or threatening manner in violation of s. 790.10.
This subsection does not apply if the minor obtains the firearm as a result of an unlawful entry by any person.

_


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not saying what he did is smart, I'm just saying if you have issue with it, there are much better ways to handle it...


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gosh, a three pager about something what could have been handled on the spot. I am looking forward to hunting season to provide better topics to talk about...


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

Mind your own damn business honestly. If it is on private property, he can open carry if it is alright with the owner. Yeah, its dumb for him to leave it out in the open, but thats when you just leave because its not your place to get mad at him.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

How do you know it was loaded, did you pick it up and pull the trigger?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I am slightly amused at your new-found sense of gun safety...

I mean, this thread was started by the same guy who tried to wake their kid up during a hunt by poking them with the barrel of his rifle... but I digress.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum2 (Jun 29, 2016)

His boss might have the same habits.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

How did it turn out?
I've been waiting all day for the results...


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

Gun safety always determines who is right in a discussion of this type.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Turned out well. Some gun safety lessons are in order.


----------

